# Mommas belly is getting bigger!



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm so excited haha 
And I've already got 6 people wanting to adopt babies! two of which are friends from school and I know they'll be awesome homes









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelalucile (Mar 14, 2014)

Aww she is so cute prego! Good luck with your babies


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Haha thank you! I'm super nervous, this is my first time with a pregnant rat haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Any babies yet?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

she does look nearly ready to pop, do you know when she's due? cant be more than a few days off.


----------

